# Pride FC in Aug



## Bujingodai (Jul 19, 2004)

Does anybody know the card for the upcoming Pride Aug 22?


----------



## JDenz (Jul 28, 2004)

Supposed to be Silva -v- Kondo, completion of the ow tourny.  The russions are paired up and Nog and the judo guy are paired up.  I heard of other fights to but these are the ones I am sure of I will look for a complete card later for you.


----------



## JDenz (Jul 30, 2004)

FIGHT CARD 

Tournament Semi Finals:
Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira vs. Sergei Kharitonov 
Fedor Emelianenko vs. Naoya Ogawa 

Tournament Finals (Same Night)
Winner Nogueira/Kharitonov vs. Winner Emelianenko/Ogawa

Reserve Match:
Kevin Randleman vs. Ron Waterman

Non-tournament Matches:
Wanderlei Silva vs. Yuki Kondo 
Mirko Cro Cop Filipovic vs. Aleksander Emelianenko 

Additional matches will be announced shortly. Fight card subject to change. 

Forum Thread: 
 PRIDE Final Conflict 2004 Card Finalized


----------

